# Cananda Gets A New Mobile Gun System



## syscom3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Our Candian lapdog friends are finally upgrading their military.

http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/news/story.html?id=7d3a2327-9896-46ad-a3a2-20afba5e7795&k=6897

Whats UNUSUAL about this is the documentation and manuals for this weapons system is written in Anglish only, and not with the usual French translations for the Quebecians.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 12, 2006)

Whats amazing is that Canadians are buying artillery off anyone rather then selling to them after all we had Gerald Bull


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Its a shame for both Canada and the US that we made life difficult for him.


----------



## HealzDevo (Oct 1, 2006)

Why, though is there a requirement for Bilingualism when France is ages away? It never makes sense to have Canada as being Bi-lingual, as it is so far away from any other place that speaks French. I really think this is a good idea, to phase out the French language by the Canadians. Maybe they can convert the other two territories to being English speaking.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 2, 2006)

Healz, you've never been to Quebec, eh? There are two Canadas north of the US.

What amazes me is that the defence dept got away with this. Is the 8 wheeled body a General Dynamics product? Almost looks like a Stryker.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 8, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Almost looks like a Stryker.


That's because it is.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2006)

We got the Stykers stationed over here in Germany now at Grafenwoer.


----------

